# 24volt trolling motor



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Wiring a 24volt motor guide trolling motor. I am having trouble getting it to run when i hook up 2 batteries to it.'
I am following the battery hook up instructions off the manual
Battery a has a jumper to battery b + to -
Battery a has - from trolling ,motor
Battery b has + from trolling motor
Motor will not run when hooked up this way

Motor will run off of 1 12 volt battery though?
Any answers
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

My 24 volt motors in the past have been able to run off of a 12 volt source as well as 24, if that helps alleviate any fears.

If you use a voltmeter on the two leads, you should see around 24 volts.

If you do, then there are 2 possibilities.
There is a breaker tripping for some reason when hooked up.
There is something wrong with the motor when hooked up 24 v.

If you do not, then you have a bad battery or you have something hooked up wrong.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Will it also run off of the other 12v battery?? May be a bad battery.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Are you sure it's not a 12/24 volt trolling motor?


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Does that make a difference?


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

yes lol... 12/24 hooks up to 2 batterys, my motor guide has red black leads to one battery, and orange and white to another...it runs off one or two, not just two.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

if its a 12 or 24 volt motor you should have a switch on your foot pedal. here's the wiring diagram for a 12/24 volt


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

jonzun said:


> if its a 12 or 24 volt motor you should have a switch on your foot pedal. here's the wiring diagram for a 12/24 volt


intresting lol... mine has 4 wires that run from the back to the front plug (female) then the male end on the TM has 4 contacts..and it combinds them together via the 12/24 switch on the side. on the plus side, one charger( as i assume it would with that 3 wire set up) charges both batteries at the same time


----------

